# Biting Flies on the Gulf



## Judge (Nov 2, 2016)

I went to Mexico Beach yesterday for a little break and did a little surf fishing (very new to this).

The dang biting flies about aborted my trip.   The wife and daughter were getting bitten.   Wife made a trip to Ace hardware got some Swamp Gator and it helped, but didn't seem to last long.

Anyone know what's best for those pest?  These aren't "no seeums", this was the regular size flies.

On a good note caught my first 2 Red Fish and 2 Whiting!  Hoping to later on figure out how to catch some shark from shore.

Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2016)

Those were what we call "dog" flies, and they`ll join you on your boat out there too. Swamp Gator is as good as anything, really. You just have to keep it applied as needed.


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 2, 2016)

Cactus Juice  If you have a North wind, you will have the dog flies.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2016)

Swamp Gator helped, but we still got bit a few times when we were at Gulf Shores bout 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep they are blowing to you from inshore.


----------



## Judge (Nov 2, 2016)

Will a thermacell help?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 3, 2016)

Napalm....those suckers are a pain in the you know what.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 4, 2016)

Google "deer fly patches". These may help.


----------



## wood888 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Eaten Alive*

I was in the bay, and got chewed up. Only thing I had was 50 sun screen and put it on so thick, it looked like I had on socks. It helped.

Was it my imagination or do they manage to bite just out of reach?


----------



## trout fisher (Nov 7, 2016)

I keep a spray bottle with diluted Pine Sol on my mullet boat when cast netting. After you get a little fish smell on you, they are relentless. I spray my arms and legs with it ever so often and it has worked as good as anything else I've ever tried. I learned this from an inshore charter guide in the Econfina/Aucilla area.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2016)

Treat your clothes with permithrin. Usually you don't have a problem out on the water. Its when you get you back towards land or to the boat ramp. I keep long sleeves and pants in my dry bag and put them on before coming back in. Those things are the devil!


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 29, 2016)

My son and I got torn up in August @ mexico beach with the flies.  Not so much on the beach, but fishing a small pond a mile inland.  Was so bad, we had to stop fishing and head to the beach.

Went back in October, had flies in the canal...horrible.  Was too windy in the gulf I guess because there weren't any there.  

Pine sol.  Will remember that one.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Judge said:


> I went to Mexico Beach yesterday for a little break and did a little surf fishing (very new to this).
> 
> The dang biting flies about aborted my trip.   The wife and daughter were getting bitten.   Wife made a trip to Ace hardware got some Swamp Gator and it helped, but didn't seem to last long.
> 
> ...





In my neck of the woods.  They usually love the ankles.  Good old fashioned Off will do the trick.  Try Deep Woods.  A ball cap comes in handy so you don't have to spray your hair haha!


----------

